# Three GSD rescues that did not pay pull fee



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have just been informed that three German Shepherds that were pulled by three different rescue groups or persons were not paid for. These dogs were pulled from the Montgomery Humane Society in Montgomery, AL. The rescues know who they are. I thought two of them had been paid for after discussions with the rescue but I just found out they did not pay. Since I now work there and I also do GSD rescue, this reflects badly on me as this is the only breed we are having problems with the rescues not paying. This could very well jeopardize my job even though I did not have anything to do with it other than vouching for what used to be reputable rescues. If I leave this shelter there will one less advocate for rescue here , especially for GSDs and there are several here now. The rescues know who they are and I expect them to man up and send immediate payment. This shelter will no longer work with these rescues.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

They need to be called out on it. What does it cost to pull ?

Powell


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

$95 each dog. They are stealing from a non-profit shelter that is facing budget cuts and I know they would be ticked off if someone stole from them. The digs were released on good faith and so they wouldn't miss a transport. It's sad that people who have no connection to these groups have offered to chip in.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I informed the moderators about one of these situations, I didn't know about the other two until today and those dogs have been gone since May! I am just so ticked off I can't see straight. I've been doing this rescue stuff either at the shelter or on my own or with another rescue for 12 years and I've worked hard to build and maintain a good reputation and a good working relationship with the area shelters. I really had to work hard to get back in good standing with the Montgomery shelter due to some misinformation (that I don't even know what it was) and some prejudices toward me that were unjustified considering I hadn't even pulled from there in a few years. One rescue had decided not to take some dogs because of the pull fee and that's fine. If you don't have it or don't want to pay it for some reason, then that's fine, don't take the dogs and we respect that. DO NOT offer to take the dogs knowing there is a pull fee and what it is and then just not pay it and hope nobody notices. If the first two rescues somehow sent payment and it wasn't credited, then if they will provide proof, I will publicly apologize to them and name them. I know positively the last one didn't because they are very carefully avoiding me. They have not returned phone calls from me or the shelter. I have emailed, texted and even contacted someone known to them on facebook with no reply. I have pm'd them on this board and still no reply. Up until the day the dog left they were in constant contact.
I will be watching for posts from these three entities about offering for other dogs and I will contact the agency that has the dog and warn them.
There are currently two GSDs in need at this shelter now and I have contacted groups by other means than by this board to try and get help. There is a third GSD that is a stray that so far no one has called to claim, she still has a few days holding time.
I will sleep good tonight with a clear conscious that I am doing everything I can HONESTLY to help these and any other dog that I can help at this shelter or otherwise. I hope the three parties I have referred to have restless nights from now until eternity. All I can say is what goes around comes around. 

For example:
A certain person here locally has been causing trouble for me for no good reason other than she chooses to act like a spoiled child. I took one of the dogs in to have a bath a few weeks ago at the vet clinic where she works and she refused to bathe the dog simply because my roommate works there and she felt my roommate should bathe the dog. I am a paying customer and her job as kennel person is to do the baths. My roommate is the technician.
I had to board a dog there a few weeks ago because I had nowhere else to put him and that was the only place I could get him into after business hours. This same person, two weeks after the dog left the clinic, had to whine about the dog for some unknown reason to the owner of the clinic and now I cannot take any of my personal or rescue animals to this clinic ever again. Never mind that I am paying my bill and left a payment from the adoption fee. Well, this girl's puppy got hit by a car and was killed this week. I hate it for the puppy, especially since it was a GSD, but I honestly believe that is her Karma for making my life miserable for no reason.

Take notice rescues in question, Karma will get you sooner or later.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is just so wrong. I hope this resolves and payment was not made due to simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed, this is wrong on so many levels, especially since it can jeopardize your job.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I'm going to try once more to contact the first two rescues involved. I'm convinced that the third one is deliberately ignoring me. "
Either none of them have seen this post or they are ignoring it.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I just want to make it clear that I am not asking for money, I'm simply calling out the rescues who didn't pay as promised. I won't name them publicly unless the moderators OK it because this board is a valuable tool and I don't want to be kicked off of it for flaming someone.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dawn, are they groups or individuals? You don't have to say who here







but it concerns me that people don't understand the ripple effect of this action. 

This puts other dogs in that shelter (and maybe others if the AC talk to each other) at even greater risk. 

It makes it difficult for any rescue of the breed to get work done there. 

And burns a local rescue partner. 

I just hope it's an oversight with all the busy busy busy of rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is soo wrong, I hope you can get this resolved asap, and it doesn't ruin the chances of other dogs there or your job !!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

WE dealt with a representative of one group who was also coordinating for another person with another group on the two dogs that left this summer. The other one was an individual that I personally vouched for based on a previous relationship. I would be thrilled if it were an oversight but 6-7 months have passed since the two left and the otherone could only be an oversight if they never check their voicemail or text messages on their phone or their email or the posts from me on the dog's thread or their PMs. I'm thinking that's doubtful. The transporter even tried to call on the day they picked up the dog and couldn't get through.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I really hope you are able to get this resolved. It's disgraceful as well as being dishonest. I sincerely hope the individuals and rescue step up the plate, admit their mistake and pay the fees.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Dawn,
Is this a matter of getting the rescues to step up, or do these fees need to be paid to save your employment?

If funds are needed to sponser these pulls to save your job please PM me, and I can see what I can do to help.

At our Shelter we never charged fee's to approved rescues.
What is the charge the rescue is required to pay?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

It is basically a matter of getting the rescues to step up. I'll worry about my job, hope it doesn't come down to that since I didn't do anything. 

All rescues are required to pay a $95 pull fee. Since it is a state law that any animals adopted from a shelter or rescue be altered, the shelter just took that one step further and spays/neuters everything before it goes up for adoption or leaves. Even when I worked at the vet and could get a good discount, they didn't allow me to pull without the dog being fixed. The fee barely covers the shelter's cost to spay/neuter, shots and deworming, microchip, ivermec if HW neg, and HW test and dose of flea prevention.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

We have made contact with one of the groups and they are trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

> Quote:All rescues are required to pay a $95 pull fee. Since it is a state law that any animals adopted from a shelter or rescue be altered, the shelter just took that one step further and spays/neuters everything before it goes up for adoption or leaves. Even when I worked at the vet and could get a good discount, they didn't allow me to pull without the dog being fixed. The fee barely covers the shelter's cost to spay/neuter, shots and deworming, microchip, ivermec if HW neg, and HW test and dose of flea prevention.


So let's see the Rescue doesn't have to pay out of their own resources for all the stuff listed above? So other than continuing with HW preventive or knowing if the dog is HW positive they have the usual feed and maybe grooming bills. Sure seems to be a better deal to rescues than shelters who do absolutely nothing and you have no idea what is or could be wrong with the dog.

I think some rescue groups could use help with their accounting procedures. Whether you are a rescue or a business you NEED to know what is going out and coming in and know what needs to be paid for that is just simple accounting. 

I am glad that one group has contacted you and is trying to find out what happened. It is really sad that it takes a post like this to get action.

Val


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

We received the payment from one of the groups. I agree that accounting procedures probably need to be improved. One down and two to go. Hoping that since the Christmas spirit didn't motivate them that the New Year will.

Have a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

for the rescue that paid up!

For the other 2, maybe list the names of outstanding IOU's for the shelter in the New Year ... if there are only 2 'rescues' on the list ...








C'est la Vie ...

Happy New Year backattcha


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Situation resolved! Yeah!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so glad this was resolved.

Val


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm glad it was resolved too! Shelters operate on budgets so low, it's shameful for rescues not to pay their minuscule fee. 

The way I see it, if enough people/rescues did that, there wouldn't be anywhere for the dogs go between their last 'home' and rescue.


----------

